
Building the Google Stadia for Video Editing - paulruscior
https://flixier.com/blog/what-does-the-Google-Stadia-for-video-editing-looks-like
======
paulruscior
It involves extreme video exporting speeds, real-time collaboration, easy
access to plenty of storage and much more.

